# The Mummy! 2010 Halloween Costume



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

YESS!!! This is fantastic. I give it a 10!! Thanks for posting it...


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Love it! what did you use for the eyes?


----------



## sumrow (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Chop Shop! I really appreciate the feedback! 

@pumpkinheadedskeleton - The eyes are $3 LED lights that go inside a pumpkin. They are super cheap and VERY bright. The lights also change color and blink. The entire costume cost $20. And took about 120 glue sticks.


----------



## Kevin Swartz (Nov 19, 2010)

Sweeeeet Sup John.

Kevin


----------



## sumrow (Nov 20, 2010)

Sup Kevin! Thanks for the Mummy love!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, that looks great!

What do you do to cover your hands and feet?


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. I love the eyes


----------



## sumrow (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

@One eyed Mick - I need to take another photo. I have gloves and shoes "mummified" as well.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

*Great work*

Terrific job here and thanks for sharing the picture. I have to admit when I look at it a second time I think of the Saturday Night Fever clip with "Staying Alive" when he is strutting down the street. Only better with the mummy costume.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Gatordave said:


> Terrific job here and thanks for sharing the picture. I have to admit when I look at it a second time I think of the Saturday Night Fever clip with "Staying Alive" when he is strutting down the street. Only better with the mummy costume.


Lol, Too funny. He does have that posture. That "swagger" .


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*FABULOUS! Love it! You did a wonderful job*


----------



## sumrow (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'll try playing Saturday Night Fever the next time I wear it.


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

DUDE! That is one sweet mummy Costume. I love the eyes and the big head, it's an amazing costume. Checked out the slideshow and your site, You most certainly have some talent and love the art projects you have created.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh man, you had mummified shoes, too? I personally like the loafers - LOL!! 

Great job!! I bet you scared the stuffing out of a bunch of people!


----------

